

Ask HN: Can the person who received thousands of emails from Google sue them? - usaphp

I wonder if that person who received thousands of emails on his hotmail account can sue google for spamming him?
======
jordsmi
I haven't read about this but is it really that big of a deal? Can't he just
delete them?

